# weight gain???



## _michelle_ (Jan 30, 2004)

I have had IBS since i was little and lately i have had a problem with weight gain. I'm not positive it is from IBS but I was wondering if anyone else has/had this problem and what have you done about it? It seems like nothing is working for me.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

heya,when you say 'weight gain,' do you mean quite a few pounds or just clothes feeling tight?i haven't gained weight with ibs, but since my stomach is often bloated--my pants feel tight sometimes, but it's just cause of the bloating. and also, when i'm all bloated, i think i look heavier, but i'm actually not...


----------

